# Need new PSU. Max Budget 3k



## papul1993 (May 9, 2012)

Hi,
I am currently running a CoolerMaster 600W PSU. It's cooling fan has stopped working, so it gets very hot. It has been like that throughout last summer and this winter. But I don't want to run the computer like that anymore this summer. I wish to completely replace it with another good PSU. I created a similar thread some months ago. The most popular vote was the Corsair CX 430 V2. Due to exams I couldn't buy it. Also the computer didn't ran too much during the exam season. Now that exams are over I want to run it 24x7 but can't because the PSU becomes very hot.

Now the Corsair CX 430 V2 has gone out of stock from most online shops, and it isn't available here. So I want to know what other PSU within my budget will be good. 
Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (May 9, 2012)

For 3k you can get:
* Corsair CX-500v2 
* Tagan Stone Rock 500W 
Spend a bit more and get the Seasonic S12II for 3.8k or Corsair GS-600 for 4k. 
For under 3k Seasonic S12II-430 is the best option.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

I got in touch with JojoTheDragon - Seasonic doesn't have a RMA centre in Guwahati.

Seasonic S12II 430 is the best bet in strictly 3K.

But for Assam/Guwahati, Corsair CX500v2 will be the better choice if something goes wrong. +1 for CX500v2.

Kaizen Inforserve has a centre in Guwahati. Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited. They handle the RMA for Corsair.


----------



## papul1993 (May 9, 2012)

I just called the ITdepot and they said that the CX 430 V2 is now in stock. With shipping costs and some stupid 78 bucks fee for payment through credit card the final costs should be around Rs. 3018. Dad approved it and I just placed the order.  Actually I think that this time that package will be delivered straight to my home since DTDC has opened an office nearby.


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

Nice purchase btw.. Do post the pics... Get some fans too, will be worth as the PSU is bound to have extra wattage..


----------



## papul1993 (May 10, 2012)

koolent said:


> Nice purchase btw.. Do post the pics... Get some fans too, will be worth as the PSU is bound to have extra wattage..



LOL those *******s first said it was in stock . after I purchased they said it isnt in stock ...... read full story here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/156808-theitdepot-com-messed-up-my-order.html

Bought the Corsair CX500.


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

Ask for refund if you buy Corsair cx430v2 locally it will only cost you 2300 with tax so mate you are saved.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 13, 2012)

^^
Exactly even i was wandering he could have easily got CX500v2 for that price.now op,you have got the correct one hopefully for correct price.


----------



## koolent (May 13, 2012)

@OP- Now post the pics..


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> Exactly even i was wandering he could have easily got CX500v2 for that price.now op,you have got the correct one hopefully for correct price.



can't say about other places but even CX500v2's price has hiked on flipkart - it's 3.6k now.


----------



## papul1993 (May 14, 2012)

Minion said:


> Ask for refund if you buy Corsair cx430v2 locally it will only cost you 2300 with tax so mate you are saved.





sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> Exactly even i was wandering he could have easily got CX500v2 for that price.now op,you have got the correct one hopefully for correct price.



LOL guys. I live in Assam. Nuff said......


----------



## ico (May 14, 2012)

Closing.

CX500v2 has been ordered via Klipfart.


----------

